# another tree ID



## djones (Apr 12, 2018)

This was given to me yesterday. They claim that it's Ash, but I don't think so. It's not white and it's hard splitting. I was thinking more like a silver maple or such.


----------



## jrider (Apr 12, 2018)

Not sure what it is but it's not ash or silver maple


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 13, 2018)

elmski.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 13, 2018)

Elm


----------



## djones (Apr 13, 2018)

We don't see much Elm around here, so it's foreign to me. Dutch Elm disease wiped out any of the large trees that used to line both sides of Broadway in Saratoga. Old pics show a street with large crowned trees casting cool shading in the summer time for our visiting gamblers.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 13, 2018)

djones said:


> We don't see much Elm around here, so it's foreign to me. Dutch Elm disease wiped out any of the large trees that used to line both sides of Broadway in Saratoga. Old pics show a street with large crowned trees casting cool shading in the summer time for our visiting gamblers. View attachment 646399
> View attachment 646400


Yes American elm is effected, not imported; even though they were the root cause!


----------

